# Adc 602



## citizensoldierny (Jul 20, 2010)

I know these are hated threads but I did do a search and using ADC and couldn't quite find what I was looking for ADC too narrow to work and ADC+stethoscope brought up way too much. 

Now with that stated and out of the way does anyone have any experience with this model or the 603 ? Mainly concerned with sound, comfort being my next priority. How do you feel it compares to Littmann for sound if you have experience with them .


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2010)

ADC 602 and 603 are fine scopes


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 20, 2010)

OOPS! Meant to say 601 in original post.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2010)

sure the 601 is good too.  ADC is a good company.  They make fine scopes


----------

